# Recommendation on a good overall physical/sexual/spirtual health book



## IH8theFriendZone (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello ladies. My wife's libido may be kinda coming around. She emailed me a link to the book "4-hour Body" but despite getting rave reviews on Amazon, there are a lot of people who have skeptical reviews and I'm kinda skeptical about it myself. My wife's friend is reading it and she says it's different than what she expected. My wife specifically said what she liked about what she saw on the book was that it didn't just focus on physical health, but sex and spirituality.
Do any of you have any good recommendations on a book that doesn't just focus on fitness, or on just sex, or spirituality; but rather one that focuses on all those things at one point?
I'm just looking for a really well-rounded book for both men and women on physical health, sexual vitality and improving your sex life, spiritual awakening, and gaining a positive outlook on life.
Thanks!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

One book can't cover all. 

One pill can't do the magic! 

Life long happiness is not easy to get, so hard work we must put in! 

It means we have to read many books! 

Happy At Last by Richard O'Connor

How to Stop Worrying & Start Living by Dale Carnegie

How to Win Friends & Influence People by Dale Carnegie

Don't Sweat the Small Stuff and it's all Small Stuff by Richard Carlson

Character by Samuel Smiles

Sex Matters by Osho

And if you go to books stores, please go to the religion section and search for books related to ZEN! They have tons of books to help people achieve peace! 

I believe when you are happy, you want sex! 

So happiness first, then sex comes naturally!


----------



## IH8theFriendZone (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks GP...I'll look into some of those. And I'm all about trying to find zen these days.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Both my minister and therapist recommended books by Caroline Myss. I've actually read _Sacred Contracts_ and found a lot of things in there made sense. I'm not sure exactly what direction you are wanting to go......


----------



## IH8theFriendZone (Mar 14, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Both my minister and therapist recommended books by Caroline Myss. I've actually read _Sacred Contracts_ and found a lot of things in there made sense. I'm not sure exactly what direction you are wanting to go......


Definitely not the Christian direction. Too long to get into right now, but I'm not too happy with organized religion at the moment.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL. I don't think a lot of fundamental Christians would approve of the book. Caroline Myss's is a medical intuitive. Her book (the one I read) goes into how a lack of self-understanding and direction is a health problem itself....and how negativity and emotional stress play a role in our health.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Reading about sex is like dancing about architecture.

To paraphrase Gertrude Stein (contrary to the 3 million internet urban myths about the origin of that nugget)


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> Don't Sweat the Small Stuff and it's all Small Stuff by Richard Carlson


I’ve heard several good comments from others regarding the “Don’t Sweat the Small Stuff” series by Richard and Kristine Carlson. I'm glad you mentioned it also.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Heart and Soul of Sex: Making the ISIS Connection (9781590302941): Gina Ogden: Books

Amazon.com: The Return of Desire: A Guide to Rediscovering Your Sexual Passion (9781590303641): Gina Ogden: Books

Amazon.com: The Heart of Tantric Sex: A Unique Guide to Love and Sexual Fulfillment (9781903816370): Diana Richardson: Books


http://www.amazon.com/4-Hour-Body-U...363X/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1308428537&sr=8-7


----------

